# Large, larger, LARGEST COW!!! Moooooooove over!!!!



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

The BIGGEST cow you'll ever see!!!!!!!

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=147342&in_page_id=34

Darn he is soooooooo HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i want to take him home and hug him and love him and kiss him, i alwasy wanted a cow....


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: That cow is HUGE!!!

Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow!!! its a monster! grande! lol :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to take him home and love him and cut him up and have all of horse forum out for an AWESOME BBQ!!! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You big meanie head! Eating that big old cuddly guy... do you have any au jeau sauce?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Dang right, i will bring the chips and drinks.. that is one big cow tho... I wonder how many servings that cow could make :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Holy Cow :shock: 

That sure is one big boy!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Brandon said:


> I wonder how many servings that cow could make :wink:


 Please don't eat the cow!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK OK>.. Party canceled.....^^^^ Dutch horse said the magic word...Please... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh alright, I wont eat the cow lol.. there are plenty of other cows out there lol...

in all seriousiness, that is one big cow! its like the mother of all cows


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

HOLEY MOLEY........



mmmmmmmmmm rump steak *drooool* :lol: 

Im joking!!!  :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: WOW.......


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder how tall that lady is..


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

love-a-hero said:


> I wonder how tall that lady is..


It's a HE, by the way!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

DutchHorse said:


> love-a-hero said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how tall that lady is..
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but i think Love-a-hero meant how tall the human was, not the cow :wink:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Oops..... you're right


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

What kind of miracle grow have they been feeding that thing?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is crazy :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

no - she's talkinga bout the chick holding the moo-cow....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We just got a side of beef Monday!  I love it that my hubby's boss is a cattle rancher!!!!! We get a free side of beef from time to time. It is a bonus, we get to choose the beef or $300cash.......its a no brainer....we ALWAYS take the beef! we only have to pay processing so we paid $190 for 395# of meat!!!!!! 

OK.... I'll quit talking about eating cow.....I think I'm a carnivore!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> We just got a side of beef Monday!  I love it that my hubby's boss is a cattle rancher!!!!! We get a free side of beef from time to time. It is a bonus, we get to choose the beef or $300cash.......its a no brainer....we ALWAYS take the beef! we only have to pay processing so we paid $190 for 395# of meat!!!!!!
> 
> OK.... I'll quit talking about eating cow.....I think I'm a carnivore!


Heh, I would take the money! CA$H! :twisted:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL.... A lot of people do take the cash but if you figure it out you are actually saving money buy getting the beef. Where else are you going to get steak for .48 cents a pound? Not to mention all the roasts and hamburger!!!!!!!! lol... I'm such a MOM! We have a family of 6 so I HATE spending all our money at the grocery store!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...that cow sure is HUGE!! :shock: LOL!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha..I'm bringing this one back! I love cows  My boyfriend and I were just wondering the other day how big the biggest cow is...and this one is rather large!! In 4-H the mistake was made to give me a calf to raise..WELL...I got attached..so on July 2nd my pet steer, Herman, turned 8!  I think Herman may have this guy beat on round-ness!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you steer is pregnant…J/K he is pretty round. He is lucky that you got to keep him; my dad wouldn’t have blinked twice about sending him down the rode. I’ve had to load many “pet” steers growing up… you always feel kind of guilty.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

DutchHorse said:


> love-a-hero said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how tall that lady is..
> ...


Last time I checked, he's don't have boobicles... it's a she... not the cow, the she holding the cow! Teehee...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> Haha..I'm bringing this one back! I love cows  My boyfriend and I were just wondering the other day how big the biggest cow is...and this one is rather large!! In 4-H the mistake was made to give me a calf to raise..WELL...I got attached..so on July 2nd my pet steer, Herman, turned 8!  I think Herman may have this guy beat on round-ness!


I hope nobody eats him because he's way cute.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

This thread made me hungry.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha, yes he is a cute cow! I agree. Not all cows are cute when they get older but I think he's still cute. I don't think he's ever gonna be eaten. He'd be pretty tough now..have to be hamburger. But I don't think i could eat him.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i so want a cow. there the cutest animals ever.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

holy mother!!

i've always wanted to try riding a cow..but not like, bull riding

is that possible?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I've ridden mine once or twice. It was somewhat of an accident but it was fun.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> i've always wanted to try riding a cow..


Me too!



Moxie said:


> This thread made me hungry.


Mmm.... I think we have some meat in a fridge. But it's pork I reckon. However, it tastes delicious.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you know how tall he is? I'd say he has to be at least 25hh. Lol, kidding!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy cow!! lol!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow thats awesome...is that just a pic that you found?
I live in california and during the 2007 wildfires, the horses had to be evacuated. At this place that we took my horse to, he was the only one that would stay with this cow there. Well when the smoke cleared and we went to bring him home, the cow(a girl) layed in front of the gate and it took us forever to get my horse out of there. Cow and Horse love. When we pulled away we could here her crying for him down the road.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

AH! Dutchhorse, you stole the words right out of my mouth! That girl is a boy, and by the looks of it, it's only a steer, not a bull. 

And you know what is sad, Rusticwildfire's steer. I would have never dreamed of keeping any of my steers as a pet, because I think that it's mean to let them get that fat! But you know, I'm not you, so do as you will. 

But yea, that holestein is very tall.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder how a animal like that can get so tall?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

SDS said:


> And you know what is sad, Rusticwildfire's steer. I would have never dreamed of keeping any of my steers as a pet, because I think that it's mean to let them get that fat! But you know, I'm not you, so do as you will.
> 
> But yea, that holestein is very tall.



He is fine. The vet checks him every year and he is just fine. Thank you. Say as you will.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Remali said:


> Holy cow!! lol!



Ha. Hahaha. Ha. 

That is just the funniest joke I've ever heard! Not. Nah, that was funny, a dumb blonde such as me would never have thought to write that!

:lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you sure thats not a normal cow and just a really tiny person? :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Are you sure thats not a normal cow and just a really tiny person? :lol:


Actually it isn't. I remember there was a piece of news about this cow in a local e-zine so I made some search and found this: http://www.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/200805147652869_ul.shtml.

It's a pity that there aren't any English counterword to it. Anyway, the article convays that the name of this nine-year-old steer is Chilli and he lives in a British animal farm. He weighs over thousand kilograms and he has about 2 metres of a height. Cattlemen of that farm try to put him to the book of Guiness World Records as the tallest steer in Britain.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Can't read it!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> SDS said:
> 
> 
> > And you know what is sad, Rusticwildfire's steer. I would have never dreamed of keeping any of my steers as a pet, because I think that it's mean to let them get that fat! But you know, I'm not you, so do as you will.
> ...


Just curious, how much does he weigh? And I wasn't trying to be a thorn in your side. I wish I could have kept my steer that long..


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Better yet, I wonder what that cow EAT per day!


----------

